# Chihuahua Clothing Sizes or Measurements



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello All!
I was just thinking about the Easter Exchange and thought to myself, "Hmmm, what if I want to buy clothing?! How do I get an outfit that will fit without making it obvious?!!"

So, if you are in the Easter Exchange, post your sizes for your babies 

THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol! 

dexter is:

neck 10
chest 14
length 13 (for pee space) :albino:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Tootsie is Neck 10
chest 16
length 12 1/2

Minnie is neck 9
chest 13
length 10 3/4

i've ordered them several custom made sweaters and coats so i know these measures well


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Baby - Girl
Neck - 8 incs 
Chest - 13incs
Length - 9 incs

Perry - Boy
Neck - 8 incs
chest - 13 inchs 
Length - 8 inchs


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Elise
Neck - 11 inch
Chest - 15/16inch
Length - 14 inch

Tinkerbell
Neck - 11inch
Chest - 18inch
Length - 16inch


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Quigley is now, maybe he will fit into a XXS by easter: 

neck 6.5"
chest 8"
length 7.5 "


----------

